
Can anyone vouch for these ssl best practices? - flyGuyOnTheSly
https://cipherli.st/
======
flyGuyOnTheSly
For the past year or so I have been using the following with NGINX:

ssl_session_timeout 1d;

ssl_session_cache shared:SSL:50m;

ssl_session_tickets off;

ssl_protocols TLSv1.2;

ssl_ciphers EECDH+AESGCM:EECDH+AES;

ssl_ecdh_curve secp384r1;

ssl_prefer_server_ciphers on;

ssl_stapling on;

ssl_stapling_verify on;

add_header Strict-Transport-Security "max-age=15768000; includeSubdomains;
preload";

add_header X-Frame-Options DENY;

add_header X-Content-Type-Options nosniff;

